# Depositing Wyndham points into RCI



## Carl (Feb 25, 2008)

I am not quite understanding the Wyndham point and the RCI points relationship. If I buy Wyndham say 154000. points and I want to deposit it into RCI does RCI give me 154000 RCI points? 
  Or how do I buy Wyndham and have access to the RCI point system?

Thanks

Carl


----------



## mshatty (Feb 25, 2008)

Carl said:


> I am not quite understanding the Wyndham point and the RCI points relationship. If I buy Wyndham say 154000. points and I want to deposit it into RCI does RCI give me 154000 RCI points?
> Or how do I buy Wyndham and have access to the RCI point system?
> 
> Thanks
> ...



When you deposit 154,000 Wyn/FF points into RCI, you get a virtual 2BR red week to exchange in RCI Weeks.  The virtual week may or may not be utilized to search  with on RCI's website.  This will depend on if you ask Wyn/FF to deposit a "visible" week and if a "visible" week is available for deposit into RCI.

If you get an unsearchable/invisible week it will searches for you.

You cannot buy Wyndham/FF and get a RCI Points account.  If you buy from Wyn/FF directly or if you pay separately, you can have the Plus Partners feature added to your Wyn/FF account.  This feature allows you to book RCI Point resorts, but it is NOT a RCI Points account.  Again, you have to go through Wyn/FF and RCI to book a Plus Partners exchange into a RCI Points resort.


----------



## lprstn (Feb 26, 2008)

Also, when you get your points...first try your luck depositing a 28,000pt weekor a 70,000 pt week with RCI, and only, only, only, as a last resort do a "search first" with your 154,000 pt week, then snag it with a 28,000pt week if you can.  RCI Points is a Plus Partner feature as the person above states and if you buy resale you don't get this feature, but I believe you can add it by paying a fee.


----------



## ausman (Feb 26, 2008)

Carl said:


> I am not quite understanding the Wyndham point and the RCI points relationship. If I buy Wyndham say 154000. points and I want to deposit it into RCI does RCI give me 154000 RCI points?
> Or how do I buy Wyndham and have access to the RCI point system?
> 
> Thanks
> ...



mshatty gave you the answer but let me try and restate since you haven't been back.

While not completely true, for first time buyers of Wyndham points there is NO relationship to RCI points for you to consider.

If you want Wyndham points then buy Wyndham points. If you want RCI points then buy RCI points.

If you want to research and spend the time to get the most out of your contemplated Developer purchased or augmented Wyndham points ownership then there is a a way to access RCI points resorts. Wyndham is a complex system and enables many uses.

One of them is a way, via a fixed grid of FF points to access RCI points. Unwieldy and generally unfavourable for Wyndham owners.

Actually all RCI weeks accounts are now able to access the RCI feature Nightly stays which access RCI points inventory. Online searches for 90 days from date given.

The Wyndham Member's Directory ,with kudos to Arkansas Winger, is in the stickies for this forum and probably would be a good place for you to review the topic and to begin any follow posts.

Here is the url if you have difficulty locating it.

http://tinyurl.com/274l5r


----------



## bccash63 (Feb 26, 2008)

Where do I access RCI nightly stays with my RCI weeks account?? thanx, Dawn


----------



## Jya-Ning (Feb 27, 2008)

bccash63 said:


> Where do I access RCI nightly stays with my RCI weeks account?? thanx, Dawn



Login to RCI.  There is a sub panel for vacation offer that has extra vacation, last call, and nightly stay.  It is like nightly stay last call.

You can also try to call FF-RCI VC, don't know if they see different than that.

Jya-Ning


----------



## lprstn (Feb 27, 2008)

bccash63 said:


> Where do I access RCI nightly stays with my RCI weeks account?? thanx, Dawn


 You call RCI and they will connect you to the RCI nightly stay rental line, where you can get excess inventory of RCI points or weeks resorts at a cheap nightly rate.  I usually try there before I deposit any of my Wyndam points with Plus Partners.  I had even gotten Manhatten club (4 night stay for a cheap nightly stay)


----------



## mshatty (Feb 27, 2008)

Jya-Ning said:


> Login to RCI.  There is a sub panel for vacation offer that has extra vacation, last call, and nightly stay.  It is like nightly stay last call.
> 
> You can also try to call FF-RCI VC, don't know if they see different than that.
> 
> Jya-Ning





bccash63 said:


> Where do I access RCI nightly stays with my RCI weeks account?? thanx, Dawn



The sub tab where RCI Nightly Stays are located will direct you to call RCI to check availability and booking.  You can't book a nightly stay via the website.


----------

